# Waders



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Im looking for a set of waders for a big guy. Im 6'6 about 330 and were a size 15 extra wide boot. Im not having any luck at all finding some.
fatboyz customz


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you try TP in Monroe?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahh... thats where i got mine im 6'4 but not quite 330 lbs lol. Only other place i know of is spotted dog in Columbia, and Simmons..


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my main thing is finding a size 15 boot extra wide


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you check cabellas online.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Try macks prairie wing. Mackspw.com


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Will do

fatboyz customz


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

No go on macks.

fatboyz customz


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Dang I figured they would have something.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

I forgot about this website... Bigcamo.com 


2012 Model BigBoy Itasca Waders, ONCE AGAIN Both TALL and BIGMAN Models


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Website says everything that will fit me is out of stock

fatboyz customz


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

A cheap way to go that can get you by til you find the right ones is some rain pants over the top of rubber boots, then slap a few rounds of duct tape on around the bottom of the pants.
Not quite 100% waterproof, and looks kinda rough but usually works pretty good.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Cnt hardly find 15 extra wide rubber boots either. The boot size is my main problem

fatboyz customz


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

This says they have a 15, not sure if wide though.
RedHead® Bone-Dry BigMan Neoprene Boot-Foot Waders | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I found a set to fit me at Simmons in bastrop and I'm 6'7" 329 with a 14 wide boot and the boots were very lose on me but they were expensive and I can't remember the brand.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Cnt get my foot in a 14 wide a 15 wide is snug on me

fatboyz customz


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I was just sayin I wear a 14 wide I didn't pay attention to what size the boots were but they were huge on me


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

